# Aquaview 360 is a big NONO!!!



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

okay so as all of you might know i got an aquaview 360 3 gallon tank with the bubble wand and the different colored lights. The lights BURNED aqua she looks like she was burned because she has black spots all around her and some of her tail was wripped of. Poor girl looks bad. I put her in a 1galon with some salt and am keeping her in my heater room so her bowl is nice and warm. HOPEFULLY she will get better. Also since she is so small, she couldnt get through the bubble wand so couldnt eat so i would have to turn it off. So now i put Blaze in the 3 gallon and put it on the desk with a nice light bulb and put the top on the 3 gallon and i left it like that which is 10000000000000000000000times better and it warms up the tank to a perfect temperature and you can actually see the tank and the fish. So im going to keep it like that. I think aqua prefers the 1 gallon since its nice and peacefully and she can eat. SO Tell me what you thinK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

ohh and now i took a close look and shes crisp all on her body. Shes dark from before. Her water is always clean. I change it everyweek. tell me what you guys think!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Never would have guessed!!!

Just keep her water extra clean to prevent infection until the burns heal.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry  I hope she heals up!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes me 2. She is all burned poor baby. She was so pretty.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I don't understand how the lights burned her. When I had the tank the lights weren't in any position to burn a fish. They a separate piece that was stuck under the tank in the center.

I am sorry to hear she got injured though. And I hope she doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I also can't see how that happened, maybe she got wedged in between something and it damaged her scales...anyways, I hope she gets better.


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

i posted a thread a couple days ago about blackish looking gunk on my fish and i have he same tank so you pretty much described the same thing  not good!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I looked at the kit, and I have to say...

...it's impossible for her to have been burnt because the lights are LED lights, which DO NOT EMIT HEAT.

No heat, no burning.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I had this kit before. And it is impossible for them to burn the fish. The lights and the fish are so far separated and have no heat (as Bakamandy said).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the Aqueon 360 and have had no problem with the lights.


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

then why does black stuff appear on the fish? i dont get that..

i bought some betta medicine stuff from petco, maybe that will help whatever it is.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yea i know. Then what happened to her? shes like blackish.

Avoftw is it bad? and if the medicine works can you tell me what it is so i can use it? Cuz shes eating fine and seems happier in the bowl. So i decided to keep her in there and do very frequent water changes and add salt and stuff/ If any one know what happened tell me pleasee!


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

its not terrible, i took the light and bubble tube out when i started seeing the change. just slight blackening on his top and lower fins, and a little on his body. i have no idea whats going on but mr marshmallow has been eating fine and making bubble nests like he feels perfectly healthy so idk whats going on, its strange.. ok, i will let you know if it helps.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

could you post pictures of the black stuff????


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just posted it and my fish has a whole in her tail and is kinda cut up. She has like black spots on her head.


----------

